
Ask HN: AR Hackathon – is this video real? - hanniabu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=zxM4vN_4jJY<p>A friend sent me this video, which is from a few months ago. I&#x27;ve seen some VR presentations that allow people to code in VR and such so I know it&#x27;s not that far of a stretch...but from your knowledge and experience, do you think this video is real?
======
hanniabu
Clickable:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxM4vN_4jJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxM4vN_4jJY)

